# ANS - Austsino Resources Group



## poguemahone (18 June 2009)

Padbury Mining Limited

Thought it was about time PDY was noted as it was GPN.

Very surprised not more talk?

Copied from Reuters:



> GPN - Greater Pacific Gold Confirms Name Change 1/1
> June 05, 2009
> 
> COMNEWS GPN SYDNEY 1001/1/1 GPN - Company Announcement $gen0 5 June 2009 Part 1/1 ---
> ...


----------



## happytown (9 March 2010)

PDY
shares 1,171,430,586
options 1,158,459,672
total 2,329,890,258
sp .024
mc $55.917M (fully diluted)

cash at end of 4th qtr $0.798M
(est cash outflow this qtr $250K)
nil debt

EV $55.12M​
projects

Peak Hill Iron Ore Project, WA (jv with AGU - PDY 70%:AGU30%)

Adjacent to Sinosteel's Midwest Robinson Range Project and in close proximity to AGOs and FMGs tenements

In excess of 2,000sq km, over 100km prospective strike length

Hematite expl target @ Telecom Hill (only) 80-110Mt (along 13km strike length of 100km total strike length)

'09 4 RC hole drilling program at Telecom Hill, DSO results incl (intersections in all 4 holes):

15m @ 64.18% Fe from 25m;
15m @ 63.99% Fe from 57m;
13m @ 61.33% Fe from 61m;
6m @ 60.57% Fe from 143m;
7m @ 60.25% Fe from 38m

late '09 rock chip sampling @ Telecom Hill, 152 samples, 30 above 50% Fe, 12 above 60%, ranging up to 64.6% Fe

28 hole, 3,000m RC drilling program currently underway at Telecom Hill

"jv partners are totally committed to aggresively achieving JORC compliant resource estimates"

Magnetite expl target @ Peak Hill 5,500-6,500Mt @ 30-40% Fe based on 57.5km cumulative strike length

'09 4 RC hole drilling program @ Telecom Hill, BFO (beneficiation feed ore) results incl (intersections in all 4 holes):

120m @ 48.26% Fe from surface [18m @ 55.11% Fe];
99m @ 47.24% Fe from surface [19m @ 56.39% Fe];
75m @ 47.05% Fe from surface;
45m @ 46.61% Fe from surface [6m @ 54.43% Fe];
54m @ 40.21% Fe from 96m;

DYOR


----------



## DVEOUS (31 August 2010)

A reminder to all PDY holders: FAX your proxy form in ASAP.

Assuming you do not agree to the low-ball offer of 1c per share (30% less than current SP), it is vital you respond with *AGAINST* for all five resolutions.

The form to FAX is page 10 of the recent company announcement:
"Chairman's Letter to Shareholders" 30-AUG-2010.

Commsec clients can download it here;
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100830/pdf/01092942.pdf

Alternatively, it can be downloaded from the ASX here;
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=pdy&timeframe=D&period=M

Download the pdf, and print off page 10.
Instructions on what to do can be found on page 9.

If you are happy to sit there and do nothing, then please do not whinge about the immediate 30% loss you will cop, should this takeover proceed.


----------



## forensic (5 October 2010)

*Padbury Mining Manipulation*

Having been a member of another stock chat site, It has become obvious of late that persons who post negative remarks regarding those trying to take over Padbury PDY , soon become isolated then have there ability to post removed......contacting their administration is worthless. I have been told that the brokers who are involved with that chat site support the take over team...which would add up seeing how they enforce their form of censorship.As a long term holder of the stock I have reservations if the true prospects of the company are discussed and only down rampers are supported , has other experienced this in the past.


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2010)

*Re: Padbury Mining Manipulation*



forensic said:


> Having been a member of another stock chat site, It has become obvious of late that persons who post negative remarks regarding those trying to take over Padbury PDY , soon become isolated then have there ability to post removed......contacting their administration is worthless. I have been told that the brokers who are involved with that chat site support the take over team...which would add up seeing how they enforce their form of censorship.As a long term holder of the stock I have reservations if the true prospects of the company are discussed and only down rampers are supported , has other experienced this in the past.



You can't say anything negative about stocks on some forums because people have money and therefore their heart and soul invested in them. It's a bit different here. Most are objective, and those who are emotional rampers get found out, banned, and hang elsewhere.


----------



## craigj (8 January 2011)

Padbury is worth a look in coming days/weeks

further drilling results and initial JORC resource announcement due this quarter

expecting 500Mt of iron ore and targeting 3.5 -5Bt

trading volumes had a big increase this week and price pushed up and then retraced for an entry signal

mc around 60 million


----------



## piggybank (8 April 2014)

Daily P&F Update:-


​


----------



## nizora (11 April 2014)

_


piggybank said:



Daily P&F Update:-

View attachment 57505​

Click to expand...


_
Last checked 11:48 VOL traded 165,440,644 , SP up 80%. Very impressive! Who is buying????


----------



## skc (11 April 2014)

nizora said:


> Last checked 11:48 VOL traded 165,440,644 , SP up 80%. Very impressive! Who is buying????




I am finding it hard to believe this minnow has secured $6B in equity and gets a (seemingly) free 36% stake.

From what I've seen they don't actually hold the rights to the project. They have some IP (ideas or prior work) related to how they might approach the project, but that surely isn't worth a 36% stake.

Let's see what comes out of the trading halt. Gary Stokes used to be the head of WA DSD so you'd assume there's something of substance afterall.


----------



## trainspotter (14 April 2014)

> "Now we've got an iron ore junior here with a $67 million market cap, now the suggestion is they've secured $6 billion worth of funding."
> 
> It took Gina Rinehart's Roy Hill project in the Pilbara 18 months to negotiate a $7 billion finance deal with a consortium of local and overseas lenders.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-11/padbury-analysis/5385292

*sniff sniff* smells a bit on the nose for mine. An "anonymous" financing deal from Australian private equity investors?? 

and this is the kicker !!



> Padbury Mining told the stock exchange that negotiations were underway with the WA Government to obtain the right to build the project.
> 
> *"Padbury has been engaged with the Western Australian Government for some time,"* it said.
> 
> ...




Colin Barnett has not come out swinging from the trees backing or giving any credence to these statements of claim either?


----------



## trainspotter (15 April 2014)

As I feared .......



> "It's likely now China will take over that lead role and from a Chinese perspective that will be led by CITIC, a major, huge company ... that has the capacity to undertake it and co-ordinate the other state-owned enterprises, including Sinosteel and Ansteel (which have projects in the Mid West).
> 
> "So I can't speculate on timing, but I would hope both those projects (Oakajee and Anketell) will be going into detailed design in the next 12 months."
> 
> ...




https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/22645988/new-hope-for-oakajee-port/

Gets better and better by the minute:



> Padbury shares surged from 2Ã‚ ¢ to a high of 5.2Ã‚ ¢ in early trading on the back of the announcement, before the company was sent back into a trading halt ahead of further disclosures.
> 
> "We think it's a disgraceful situation - the ASX should never have let the announcement through," Mr Mayne said.
> 
> *"No company should be able to make such a hugely material announcement without credible backup information, such as . . . the identity of the bidder, the institutions providing the finance." *




https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/wa/a/22652117/padburys-backers-revealed/


----------



## trainspotter (17 April 2014)

Ho Hum ... here we go again ...



> Padbury Mining has again failed to make good on promises to unveil the identity of the financial backer promising to deliver $US6.5 billion needed for the construction of the Oakajee Port and Rail Project.
> 
> Padbury, which last week promised to disclose the name of its benefactor today along with details of the offer, extended its suspension this morning.
> 
> ...




https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/business/a/22703944/fresh-doubts-emerge-about-padbury/

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-17/padbury-delays-revealing-backers-for-oakajee-project/5396864


----------



## trainspotter (30 April 2014)

And it is now dead ... off with their heads !



> Padbury Mining has been forced to screw up its $6.5 billion funding deal with Alliance Super Holdings and Roland Bleyer for the Oakajee port and rail project in the State's Mid-West.
> 
> In a statement to the ASX after the market closed, Padbury said the parties involved had signed a deed of termination and release agreement.
> 
> ...




https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/23095961/padburys-oakajee-deal-collapses/

Let the selling begin in earnest !


----------



## skc (2 May 2014)

trainspotter said:


> Let the selling begin in earnest !




Unbelievable isn't it... 

Instead of explaning what happened, they basically said they terminated the agreement so it doesn't matter anymore 

And the proposed solution... more training to PDY office holders to make sure they comply with listing rules.

What a crazy joke.

It's an embarassment for them to be listed. It may or may not have been ASX's fault for letting the original annoucnement out, but surely they should just kick them out of the ASX now.


----------



## pixel (2 May 2014)

skc said:


> Unbelievable isn't it...
> 
> Instead of explaning what happened, they basically said they terminated the agreement so it doesn't matter anymore
> 
> ...




ASIC are investigating who might have benefited from the rally. Some change notices - substantial holdings, directors' interest - could make fascinating reading in coming days...


----------



## Craton (2 May 2014)

Like myself, an ordinary pleb, I doubt many had heard of Padbury before the $6B deal made it into the news (thanks Ticky - The Business on ABC). 

In this day and age of so called full disclosure I find it hard to fathom this sort of salting without being very cynical and thinking market manipulation or that any news is good news.

More training is laughable but I do expect ASIC to smack knuckles and tighten compliance rules though I doubt it.

A very grubby story indeed but it does make fascinating reading.


----------



## trainspotter (2 May 2014)

Roland "Husner" Bleyer HAS A LOT TO ANSWER FOR !! 

ASX HAS A LOT TO ANSWER FOR AS WELL !!

Mr Gary Wayne Stokes would not want to come back from Korea !!


----------



## trainspotter (16 May 2014)

Not a peep from the ASX about this and the whole lot gets swept under the carpet.  35 million shares trashed on Tuesday 13th and it blipped 2 cents ... someone should be accountable for trading in horse feathers


----------



## System (6 February 2017)

On February 6th, 2017, Padbury Mining Limited (PDY) changed its name and ASX code to Austsino Resources Group Limited (ANS).


----------



## really (27 April 2018)

ANS - have been reinstated onto the boards and are now trading --
They have Chinese management - maybe good to raise the money required for the Oakajee port project - Through the Chinese Belt Initiative .

They also have Geraldton Port Authority management - will help in negotiating the deep water port at Geraldton for the Oakajee Port and rail Infrastructure Program.

They have the Yilgarn Ip that relates to the development of the Port and rail infrastructure.

And they have a shitload of JORC Ore in the ground waiting for the rail line to be sorted

Really -- DYOR -- Good luck to the long suffering holders from Riverina onwards days


----------

